# The Price of a Pint...



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I was having a discussion at work (only 7 more working days) and my friend pointed out on Wiki that it's £12 a pint in Dubai. Is this true? 

I'm not an alcoholic by any stretch of the imagination but I do like a drink every now and then. So what are the average price of the following drinks:

Pint of normal strength lager Lager
Bottle of Becks/Budweiser
Pint of Guinness
Jack Daniels & Coke
Vodka & Diet Coke
Glass of White Wine

Cheers (or not if a drink is £12!!)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I paid 64 dirhams for 2 vodka and lemonades in Bar Zar......you should see the monthly repayments!! Lol

Seriously, I found booze expensive in Dubai, the taxes on it are high. But with a little trip to RAK where there is no tax on booze and no licence required, I stocked up quite well very cheaply......but gave it all to Ogri when I left Dubai!!! I hope he bloody enjoys it, especially the German brandy!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hahaha!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

yum yum, the Asbach is beautiful....................

Price of alcohol will depend on where you drink. Typically hotels are more expensive than a bar. 

Drinking at home varies in cost. If you obtain a liquor licence and buy alcohol in one of the licensed outlets in Dubai, then expect to pay 30% tax on the price advertised.

However, if you don't mind a drive, you can go to either Umm Quwain or RAK where as Pasanada says, you can save a good deal on the prices


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm gonna set your wife and kids on ya!!!! Lol

Glad you enjoyed it, Ogri!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

OK my fears have been calmed slightly as I have been talking to some seafaring friends who regularly pass through Dubai. They have told me that there are places where you can get a pint for about £4 which, although not massively cheap, is a bit more lighter on the wallet.

Asbach Brandy is my favourite spirit - really nice!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Asbach is my favourite after Spanish brandy.......wait till I get back to Dubai, I'm going to make Ogri pay for his teasing!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Asbach is my favourite after Spanish brandy.......wait till I get back to Dubai, I'm going to make Ogri pay for his teasing!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


I'm also quite fond of Keo brandy too, do they have that in Dubai?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure, Mazy, I was only on the lookout for Spanish and German brandies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The average price of a pint in bars is around the Dhs 28-30 mark these days. This is for Dubai, although AD is usually cheaper. Even the very top hotels charge no more than Dhs 45 a pint.

-


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats that too bad!! Most UK cities you'll be paying £3-3.50 a pint and upwards of 
£5 for a double vod any way.... and it rains (-_-)!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bought a Stella in Hotel bar yesterday for 35 AED!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Bought a Stella in Hotel bar yesterday for 35 AED!


£5.41, that's not too bad although I am on a self-imposed ban from wife-beater since a few ahem 'incidents' when I was an even younger pup than I am today. 

Was that for a bottle of a pint?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> £5.41, that's not too bad although I am on a self-imposed ban from wife-beater since a few ahem 'incidents' when I was an even younger pup than I am today.
> 
> Was that for a bottle of a pint?


It was for a pint!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It was for a pint!


Do girls drink pints or am I just really behind the times in thinking it should be a fruit based drink for the lady?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Do girls drink pints or am I just really behind the times in thinking it should be a fruit based drink for the lady?


Lol!!! I actually bought it for a male friend. But yes, girls do drink pint. My mate can drink and curse like a sailor and she gives many a guy a run for their money!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to drink pints in my student days at Uni (it was only a £1 a pint! ) but now, I'm a lightweight and struggle with 1 glass of wine!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I used to drink pints in my student days at Uni (it was only a £1 a pint! ) but now, I'm a lightweight and struggle with 1 glass of wine!!!


I'm a member of a private club and it's 86p a pint - it's awesome going in with a tenner and coming out with change!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the feeling......in the Sgt's Mess, a shot of Baileys or most spirits is 50p! And being used to Spanish measures, I have a triple! Happy days!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I know the feeling......in the Sgt's Mess, a shot of Baileys or most spirits is 50p! And being used to Spanish measures, I have a triple! Happy days!


You seem like far too much of a lady to be hanging around in those kinds of establishments


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol they're the best kind of establishments, been hanging around them for 12 years now.....not bad going for a chica!!


----------

